# Super....Not



## Glen48 (7 November 2008)

Most people will get caught by falling house prices and the next catch will be super so we will get it both ways.
If every one decide to take out their super it would collapse the system as ALL the money is not there in the first place.
So any one know how those like me who want to get it out with out raising any alarm can do so.????


----------



## Julia (7 November 2008)

Depends on your age and whether or not you are still working.


----------

